# Better Food Pyramid?



## skrill (Sep 3, 2005)

I found this link with the caption "replacement for the USDA's Food Guide Pyramid"
http://www.honestfoodguide.org/downloads/HonestFoodGuide.pdf

I thought I would share this with you to see what you think about it.  
It says milk is bad due to its homogonized fat and animal fat but I'm thinking skim milk would be an exception.

And it says Meal Shakes are bad because of added sugars but that must be referring to the cheap ass ones and the ones for fat asses trying to starve them selves with slimfast.

So other than those two things do you think its better than the traditional one or worse?

http://www.honestfoodguide.org/downloads/HonestFoodGuide.pdf


----------

